

Ask HN: Is there an archive, dataset or RSS feed of all HN posts? - tm

I know searchYC is great, but i'm looking for the actual dataset of posts. Either as an RSS feed or more likely as massive file. There were some datasets available up until about 7 months ago, but wondering if there are any up-to-date options?
======
Anon84
There have been several releases of the dataset. This is the most recent one
I've been able to find: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=296919>

An updated version would be great, though.

------
nose
I converted about 8700 links to delicious (along with tags for each link).
<http://delicious.com/tag/hn_links>

------
abrahamvegh
I suspect Google has a stored copy, because they store everything.

Agree with oscardelben though: It's going to be a lot of data.

------
oscardelben
By looking at the URL item?id=569492 you should expect to get nearly 570,000
posts. Maybe RSS is not the best :)

